# Impossible d'installer Pages sur mon iPad acheté aujourd'hui



## Victor55 (15 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, lorsque je j'appuis sur télécharger l'app un message sui dit " l'app n est pas compatible avec cet IPad " pouvez vous me dire comment faire pour télécharger l'app


----------



## laurange (15 Octobre 2011)

Victor55 a dit:


> Bonjour, lorsque je j'appuis sur télécharger l'app un message sui dit " l'app n est pas compatible avec cet IPad " pouvez vous me dire comment faire pour télécharger l'app



Ton iPad est sur iOS 4 ou 5 ?
Le mien encore sur iOS4, affiche aussi ce message si j'essaye de mettre à jour Pages.


----------



## lesmuses (15 Octobre 2011)

SI TU VIENS DE L'ACHETER TU AS 90 JOURS POUR UNE ASSISTANCE GRATUITE AVEC APPLE CARE AUTANT EN PROFITER


----------



## Victor55 (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, étant donne qu il est neuf je pense qu il est sur iOS 5. Pouvez vous m expliquer comment faut il faire pour profiter d Apple care. Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2011)

Victor55 a dit:


> Bonjour, étant donne qu il est neuf je pense qu il est sur iOS 5. Pouvez vous m expliquer comment faut il faire pour profiter d Apple care. Merci



Va voir ce lien:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipad/contact/


----------



## Ielvin (18 Octobre 2011)

aie..
page a été mis à jour pour l'os 5. si ton ipad est dit incompatible c'est parceque tu n'es pas en 5.0 (reglages/general/information)


----------



## Cédric74 (18 Octobre 2011)

L'avoir acheté aujourd'hui ne signifie sans doute pas qu'il est sous Ios5. À mon avis s'il était en stock avant la sortie d'Ios5, il est sous l'ancienne version. Tente une mise à jour depuis Itunes ou vérifie dans ton Ipad que c'est bien Ios5.


----------

